# EX1 derailleur service



## Stig Finner (Nov 3, 2017)

Hi! My derailleur needs some service. The inner cage is broken and the clutch doesn't work.

Can't find correct parts, I think. Does anyone know what regular derailleur parts is compatible with EX1?

It seems to be X01DH? Long cage? Medium cage?

Anyone has successfully serviced the clutch? (It lasted three rides!)

On the 2018 service manual it is there but they haven't listed EX1 inner cage 
https://sram-cdn-pull-zone-gsdesign...default/files/techdocs/2018_sram_spc_revb.pdf

To be honest, I am not so satisfied with this derailleur, has someone tried replacing it with something from Shimano? Could a 10s work?


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Stig Finner said:


> Hi! My derailleur needs some service. The inner cage is broken and the clutch doesn't work.
> 
> Can't find correct parts, I think. Does anyone know what regular derailleur parts is compatible with EX1?
> 
> ...


Not sure if the cable pull is the same for a Shimano 10s, you could likely find that out. I'm assuming that since ex is 8 spd, the chain is wider, which means the cage width and idler wheels are designed for that, so you'd have to look for an 8/9 spd anyway. If it died after 3 rides, just warranty it, trying to get someone to order the right parts sounds like a no go for most shops when you can buy a new one for $120


----------



## eFat (Jun 14, 2017)

Isn't it this on page 69 on the document you linked?


----------



## Stig Finner (Nov 3, 2017)

Harryman said:


> Not sure if the cable pull is the same for a Shimano 10s, you could likely find that out.


yes, that is something I am investigating.



Harryman said:


> I'm assuming that since ex is 8 spd, the chain is wider, which means the cage width and idler wheels are designed for that, so you'd have to look for an 8/9 spd anyway.


Well. Regarding the chain. On the cassette it says "only use with 10s chain" or something like that. So that means a regular 10s chain should work.



Harryman said:


> If it died after 3 rides, just warranty it, trying to get someone to order the right parts sounds like a no go for most shops when you can buy a new one for $120


Yes, that might be the best way to go. Just that I bought it from abroad  but I could contact SRam locally and see what happens. Thanks for advice.


----------



## Stig Finner (Nov 3, 2017)

eFat said:


> Isn't it this on page 69 on the document you linked?
> 
> View attachment 1168815


ohh, I missed that last line. Spot on! 11.7518.083.000 it is! Can find it for about 30 Euro. Great! Thanks!


----------



## Stig Finner (Nov 3, 2017)

I tried with a SLX 10s and an XT 11s. Neither worked  the problem is that the cassette is so narrow and Shimano derailleurs doesn't go steep enough so the lever arm is touching the biggest cogs. Even IF the b-screw would be twice as long. Not possible to fit this without some serious modification.

So. Now we know that


----------

